# 20oz The Phoenix Company



## jskirk (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is a new jar I recently bought, it is really nice about 20oz with a crude rolled finish It is embossed  The Phoenix Compy Ltd Dunedin. The bottom has a KCB on the bottom. I have been told this is an unlisted jar in the redbook. Would this have been some type of product or a canning Jar.


----------



## jskirk (Aug 26, 2011)

pic


----------



## jskirk (Aug 26, 2011)

pic


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Jay,

 It's a jam, biscuit, or confectionary jar. I think it's New Zealand. Is there no Phoenix Bird?

 The maker was Kilner Brothers in Conisbrough.

 There's an 1892 Advertisement HERE,




From.

 I'm questioning the description on this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 I don't have a Redbook, and don't know if this kind of jar falls within it's parameters.


----------



## LC (Aug 27, 2011)

That jar at the top is a really a nicely embossed jar . Kind of reminds me of the Dove mustard jar , it is nicely embossed with kissing doves .


----------



## coreya (Aug 27, 2011)

These were also used to hold medical stuff ie bandages etc.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Corey,

 I'm not following you. Are you saying they were recycled & used by the ANZAC Medical Corps?


----------



## coreya (Aug 27, 2011)

some of the phoenix jars (with the phoenix-from New Zeland) were product jars used for everything from sauces to surgical dressings. each jobber would slap on the label depending on what it was used for. Also the one pictured above (1st) is not listed in the red book.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Corey,

 Now I'm really confused. Phoenix Company were biscuiteers & confectioners, particularly known for their jams. They've a slew of prize medals for their jams.

 Check out the 6th ad down, RIGHT HERE.

 Mayhaps, the Redbook guys might have this listed erroneously? I've found no indication that the Phoenix Company Ltd, of Dunedin produced anything other than the above.

 The company "The Phoenix Company (makers of jams, biscuits and confectionery)" is pictured in this Illustrated Steamship View of Dunedin.

 "Biscuits, Confectionery, Preserves, etc., etc.

 When Mr George Augustus Sala, the veteran correspondent of the London Daily Telegraph, visited New Zealand some years ago, he mentioned in one of his letters something to the effect "that New Zealand was a land of jam, and that he never sat down to a meal without finding jam on the table." This was certainly as much a compliment to the country as the old-time Biblical expression of "a land flowing with milk and honey." One of our great "home industries" is the annual "fruit preserving." Every thrifty housewife lays in a good stock of the toothsome article for the winter season.

 In addition to this we have biscuit factories which are also engaged in the manufacture of confectionery and the preparation and potting of preserved fruits, not only for sale in our own country, but also for exportation over the civilised globe. New PAGE 247Zealand jam is well-known and appreciated in the British. Islands, and in all places to which, it finds its way.

 The principal firms who carry on various branches of this "sweet and luscious" industry are Messrs. R,. Hudson & Co. (Moray Place), The St. George Jam Factory (Messrs. Irvine and Stevenson, George street), Messrs. Peacock & Co. (Jam Factory, Moray Place), and the Phoenix Company (Maclaggan street).

 The Phoenix Company are also manufacturers of all descriptions of biscuits and confectionery..." From.

 Here's their listing, "331 Phoenix Confectionery Co. Ltd.,
 Dunedin.â€”Jams, jellies, honey, and confectionery." from the Melbourne Centennial Exhibition of 1888.


----------



## jskirk (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the good info, so this jar would be from late 1880s -1890s?  Jay


----------

